# First Has Bean experience - wow!



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey all

Had my first order from has bean this week, some brasil perfetio which I'm yet to try and the Ethiopian Guji natural which is absolutely like nothing I've ever tasted. They say it tastes like blueberry muffins, and it's bang on!!

Brilliant customer service too. :0)

Stuart


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with you Stuart - Guji - strawberry and blueberry muffin - one of my favourites for Chemex.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Guji is stunning! I've been using them many years now and service always spot on, and who else has such a range of coffee?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've just tried the brasil perfetio and also awesome. Is it my imagination but do the higher quality beans produce less crema? More of an oily emulsion than the deep thick crema I've had on poorer beans. It am I talking utter rubbish?!?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Crema is produced by CO2 emulsifying with oils and non-dissolved solids released during extraction. Contrary to common belief, a 'good' crema doesn't automatically indicate a good espresso.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep definitely learning that!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah robusta creates crazy crema but taste dire......


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

The old latte art is much more of a challenge with has beans beans


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

The old latte art is much more of a challenge with has beans beans


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I looked at the photo and thought, Stuart's wearing tights...your latte arts looking good by the way


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers mate. I only wear tights on the weekend .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stuartmack1974 said:


> Cheers mate. I only wear tights on the weekend .....


this is turning out to be an odd night not he forum ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> this is turning out to be an odd night not he forum ....


Not he forum, are you turning?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Not he forum, are you turning?


Are you asking........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Booty don't dance that way ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> this is turning out to be an odd night not he forum ....


Positively surreal - great!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you asking........


You dancin'....?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You dancin'....?


Booty don't dance that way ......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Not he forum, are you turning?


tooooo late... he's already turned


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> tooooo late... he's already turned


Yeah, but into what, Daren?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> tooooo late... he's already turned


Into a lovley man who sends you beans post free ?

That's waht you were going to say wasn't it


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah, but into what, Daren?


Don't tempt me! I like this forum - my answer would get me banned


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Into a lovley man who sends you beans post free ?
> 
> That's waht you were going to say wasn't it


Now THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS GOING TO SAY!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Now THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS GOING TO SAY!


......crawler


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah, but into what, Daren?


The man who picks you beans up from atkinsons........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> The man who picks you beans up from atkinsons........


Oh yeah, forgot that!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's so nice to be appreciated .....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's so nice to be appreciated .....


was being ironic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> was being ironic


Was being sarcastic


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Was being sarcastic


Well, sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, my mum said and she was always right.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can we have a we love boots button? Would that make you feel better?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Can we have a we love boots button? Would that make you feel better?


Interesting suggestion coffeechap

What would you use that for,,,,,,,,,

There's a danger a love button could be used in any direction


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Can we have a we love boots button? Would that make you feel better?


Don't be hard on him Boots, it's Spring


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't be hard on him Boots, it's Spring


ah that explains the madness


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

aaronb said:


> ah that explains the madness


There is a lot of it around here at the moment


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> There is a lot of it around here at the moment


Madness or love?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Madness or love?


Both (some would argue they are the same thing)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> Both (some would argue they are the same thing)


Yeah both.

The summer of madness and love is coming!


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to confirm it was a coffee I made for her indoors. I stopped wearing tights years ago. I'm cured now ....


----------



## Zantonsus (Mar 10, 2014)

Great info and advice from this thread. Much appreciated x


----------

